# Cute little boy up for adoption



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Look at this precious face! See if you can resist him....<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12114526" target="_blank">
</a>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12114526


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

if any groups can "house" him... i can "get" him... he isn't far from where i work... i just can't have a second dog for very long in my apt... i don't have a phone right now, or i'd call about him (stupid bills... when they say "your account is scheduled for disconnect..." they aren't kidding... LOL... but electricity is next to go LOL)..........

i'll be checking emails periodically today... i have a job interview in an hour....


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

OH my goodness...he is precious! I would take him in a second if I lived around there. :wub:


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG!! He is precious. I just asked hubby but he is to far away.


----------

